# B-moble



## buckmaster89 (Oct 2, 2006)

thought about buy one but was wandering if any one has had one and liked it any input would be great 
thanks 
zach


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I hunt with a full strut mounted gobbler and the results are amazing. As for B mobile, check out some of the other ones that have to come to market this year before you make a decision. I personally think they look better. 

http://oltomgobbler.com/ot337.php
Also there is new one from Flambeau that has a lot of attention detail


----------



## buck11pt24 (Mar 11, 2007)

I would recommend the Pretty Boy over B-mobile. Sits on a pivot and moves in the wind, also has lots of colors making it very life like. Put a real tail fan in and it works wonders.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

I second the real tail fan. They work like a charm. Man we had great results last year hunting with the bubba, and b mobile.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Do people use a tom or jake fan?


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

I use both, but mainly just a Tom fan. I dont think it really matters. If you are planning to shoot any bird than maybe you should use a jake fan. I want to by a breeding pair this year and get some good footage of how the turkeys react!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm watching Primos Truth 18 right now. If any of these full strut dekes work 1/4 as well as this video shows it's worth the trouble. I think we're going to try the Flambeau King Strut. I really like the looks of that one compared to the other collapsible models. We had a half strut jake that we used last year, that boy got tore up by the end of season. I'm not sure why last year it worked and other years not but man did it do the job.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

I second the ol tom full strut decoy.
Smoke


----------



## fur and feathers jr. (May 3, 2007)

if you have a full strut deek alredy buy one of the turkey skinz for it its like a foam coat u put on the deek and it has turkey feathers all over it its like 30 bucks they sell them at gander mt in flint


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

our pretty boy tom decoy is simply awesome... the results have been amazing.... expensive as all heck... not sure if it still is or not... but if you call for other people besides yourself they are really fun... the first couple outtings i was skeptical of it because it kept scaring jakes away so i didnt think it was going to work well even for toms but when the biggest tom i have ever seen came out and spurred the crap out of our decoy on film so i could watch it over and over again i changed my mind and seems to produce good size birds every year.... and even the jakes seem to be warming up to it...


----------



## tracker14 (Jun 1, 2007)

buck11pt24 said:


> I would recommend the Pretty Boy over B-mobile. Sits on a pivot and moves in the wind, also has lots of colors making it very life like. Put a real tail fan in and it works wonders.


I agree the pretty boy and pretty girl look very life like.


----------

